# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Geschoren Schaamhaar

## michael15

Hallo.

Ik ben Michael en ik ben vijftien jaar. Ik had besloten om mijn schaamhaar te scheren, dit heb ik met een scheermesje gedaan. Na dat ik het had gedaan begon het te bloeden en deed het erg pijn. Ik heb toen er Aftershave opgedaan simpel weg omdat daar alcohol inzit, en vandaag, een dag later zitten er heel veel rode plekken op de plek waar de schaamhaar heeft gezeten, ook bij elke beweging dat mijn broek er tegen aan scheurt doet het vreselijk pijn en dat ik de tranen in de ogen heb. Ik vraag nu voor het eerst hier de volgende vragen.

- Hoelang duurt het voordat de rode vlekken weg zijn?
- Hoelang duurt het voordat alles weer geheeld is?
- Wat kan ik de volgende keer doen om dit te voorkomen?

Met vriendelijke groet.
Michael

----------


## Yv

Hallo Michael,

De eerste keer schaamhaar weghalen, kan pijnlijk zijn daarna. Je zou heet eerst kunnen kortknippen, voordat je het weghaalt met een scheermesje. Heb je de juiste schuim gebruikt om het weg te halen? Zelf doe ik na het scheren altijd vaseline erop, zodat ik minder jeuk krijg en geen rode plekjes.Die rode plekjes verdwijnen wel na een paar dagen, maar ik zou er nu al vaseline op doen. Het verzacht en houdt het vet.

Groetjes, Yv

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik niet over het hoofd zien dat de roodheid een allergische reactie kan zijn op bijv. de aftershave.

----------


## ikke64

Gewoon lekker onderhouden dat gladde kruis. Goed schui. gebruiken evt een body lotion

----------

